# *OFFICIAL* Snapshot of the Day (one image per post please)



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought it would be cool for members to post their best photos of the day. So feel free to post/comment 
Here's a pic of Boston, MA. 
I call it "Sunset on the Charles"


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

RPM by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Should it be the same day, or can be a photo from 3 years ago?


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris90 said:


> Should it be the same day, or can be a photo from 3 years ago?


it can be anytime or anything you want and the only rule is to post one shot per day to allow other members to post as well.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ very cool shoot :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

TL_617 said:


> ^^ very cool shoot :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Thanks!


Is it called "The Great Depression in Chicago"? 

Great shot. Somehow it's not an easy task for me to pick the right area for Chicago skyline, and I don't crop well...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Some California residents:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I shot this yesterday....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Griffoun said:


> Is it called "The Great Depression in Chicago"?
> 
> Great shot. Somehow it's not an easy task for me to pick the right area for Chicago skyline, and I don't crop well...


It is a tough skyline to capture well. I still don't think I got the best of it in that shot but it was one of the better ones I got while out there.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge*

Great shots everyone, keep them coming :thumbup:


Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Boston doesn't look anything that pretty - we spent 90 minutes in traffic last night driving to Beth Israel hospital. 



TL_617 said:


> Great shots everyone, keep them coming :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Chris90 said:


> Boston doesn't look anything that pretty - we spent 90 minutes in traffic last night driving to Beth Israel hospital.


haha, traffic sucks anywhere....i was stuck on LA freeway for longer in the 90+ degree heat


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

thanks for reminding me that LA is not any greener than Houston.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Lone Tree by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

chicagofan00 said:


> The Lone Tree by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


Nice!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> I shot this yesterday....


Excellent shot, Jon. I love how you are always able to capture so much detail in your shots all the way down to the little droplets of water.



TL_617 said:


> Great shots everyone, keep them coming :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Bridge by GQjai, on Flickr


Gorgeous shot! I really like the colors at play here.



Jon S. said:


> Nice!


Thanks, Jon!


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

chicagofan00 said:


> The Lone Tree by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


very cool sunset colors :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

TL_617 said:


> very cool sunset colors :thumbup:


Thanks! It was actually sunrise.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

IMG_4457 by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

*House of Blues*


BMW House of Blues by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

AF-S 300mm f2.8 on a Nikon D700 at f4, 1/3200, ISO 200. WB auto.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

^Excellent shot, Dave!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> ^Excellent shot, Dave!


Thanks. I got a HS district golf tournament tomorrow. Weather, perfect. After some serious thinking, I'm going to put the 300mm on the D90 (cropped to 450mm), and the 70-200mm on the D700 (full frame). Can't wait to get some good shots. Golf photography etiquette says never click during the back swing, but some says OK if you are far away. With 450mm I hope I'm far away. I want to capture the ball on club shot.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

You should get some excellent shots. Be sure to post a few of them!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

chicagofan00 said:


> You should get some excellent shots. Be sure to post a few of them!


Wow, did I learned a lot in just one tournament. First, I went into the pro shop to convince the guy behind the counter to provide me a cart (free). I went out all around trying to locate the kids I wanted to photograph, which was a bad thing to do. I suggest staying in one spot that covers tee and green or the fairway. Soon, I got so comfortable hanging around the greens that the moms and pops who were following their kids thought I was a pro (must be the 300mm lens I was hauling around, 450mm on the cropped D90). :rofl: They wanted to buy prints from me :rofl: Damn rich parents' sons playing golf, definitely a white man's game except for Tiger.  They asked and I handed out some of my business cards with my flickr site and email address. I told them the originals are free, I don't charge. :angel: Not the greatest shots, but next time I should know better in positioning. BTW, I love photographing high school golf because it's during daylight and the game moves slowly so I can find the right position to compose the shot because the gallery is zilch. It is OK to shoot when the players are in the backswing if you are far away and the players cannot hear the shutter release. It's not like 20K photographers following Tiger all releasing the shutter at the same time. When the kids were on the green I took several putting shots. I asked the kids if they could hear the shutter release and they said no. Opps, I posted two photos in one post.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a really cool shot, Dave! It sounds like you had a good time out on the course today. :thumbup:


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

My pre-K son's soccer started 2 weeks ago. Given it's the first time taking fast moving subject, I think I did fine, except I looked like an idiot running up and down the field. It's a bye-week last week but we'll have 2 games this weekend. 

We'll see if I'm able to capture some nice ones and post one of them here.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> Opps, I posted two photos in one post.


:tsk: 
no worries....it's not a big deal 


Griffoun said:


> My pre-K son's soccer started 2 weeks ago. Given it's the first time taking fast moving subject, I think I did fine, except I looked like an idiot running up and down the field. It's a bye-week last week but we'll have 2 games this weekend.


To me, as long as I get the shot it doesn't really matter how you look.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

"The Pur"

"The Pru" by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Citgo Sign, Boston MA*


Citgo Sign by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TL_617 said:


> "The Pur"
> 
> "The Pru" by GQjai, on Flickr


Looks like the Audi driver is going against the one way street.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Josh Beckett by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> Looks like the Audi driver is going against the one way street.


Dave - it's actually his tail lights and not headlights


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Here's one for you:









.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nothing exciting from a creative standpoint, you just don't see a Morgan Aero too often. I was in Prescott, Arizona over the weekend and the British European Auto Tour rolled into town around lunchtime Saturday.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ryan Hall, 2011 4th place winner at the 2011 Boston Marathon. He came in at 2:04:58 which is the best time for an American male finisher.


Boston Marathon 2011 by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Spent 6 hours photographing the babes.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

A group of young Japanese girls decide to run towards their friend (girl in the orange shorts) as she approaches the finish line at the 2011 Boston Marathon. She must have been overwhelm by their support/finishing the race that she started to tear up.


Flag Girl by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

From the looks of the amount of daylight left, she probably finished in a little more than 2 hrs 03 mins and 02 seconds.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> From the looks of the amount of daylight left, she probably finished in a little more than 2 hrs 03 mins and 02 seconds.


easy there.....she definitely wasn't a pro but she did finished the 26 miles race


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TL_617 said:


> easy there.....she definitely wasn't a pro but she did finished the 26 miles race


Got to be more than 8-9 hrs because it looks like the course is beginning opened up to traffic. And, that one girl is trying to run the course backwards? There are always one or two who try to make a name of themselves. :rofl:


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> Got to be more than 8-9 hrs because it looks like the course is beginning opened up to traffic. And, that one girl is trying to run the course backwards? There are always one or two who try to make a name of themselves. :rofl:


yea it probably was as the race started at 10am and the pros finished in 2 hours. I shot that around 6pm. Here's the reason why the flag girl was running "backwards"

*A very emotional runner is greeted by a group of her friends near the finish line of the 2011 Boston Marathon. She must have been overwhelm by their support/finishing the race that she started to let her emotions out.*

2011 Boston Marathon by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I was just teasing. Heck she probably sneaked in at the wall. Look at her, ipod in place, dressed like she is going to a club. Anyone who dressed like that for a marathon would have died from heat exhaustion. Where is her bib? :rofl:


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> I was just teasing. Heck she probably sneaked in at the wall. Look at her, ipod in place, dressed like she is going to a club. Anyone who dressed like that for a marathon would have died from heat exhaustion. Where is her bib? :rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

while I'm on a roll, I think they DQ her because of the assistance she received.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave 330i said:


> while I'm on a roll, I think they DQ her because of the assistance she received.


you're just too much :rofl:

on with photos.....

Philly by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I like sand trap shots. Nikon AF-S 300mm f2.8 on a D90 at f4, ISO 400, 1/3200 sec, focus distance 33.5m (109.9 ft)










f4, ISO 400, 1/2000 sec, focus distance 33.5m


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia, PA*


Ben Franklin Bridge by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You guys never comment on my work....  Bleh. This morning.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool surf pics...what do u use to shoot ur pics especially in the water?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> You guys never comment on my work....  Bleh. This morning.


Beautiful. :rofl:
I hope to see you at Bimmerfest if you're not too busy to catch up with recent life events.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I like that one, Jon.

Love the bridge shot too.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`bumped.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TL_617 said:


> Cool surf pics...what do u use to shoot ur pics especially in the water?


The water shots are done with my trusty old 20D...

Out of the water, either my 1D Mk III or my 7D.


----------



## spencers (Jul 6, 2010)

Very soft, but I like it.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sweet!
> 
> :thumbup:





chicagofan00 said:


> Cool shot!


Thanks guys, here's another on the 4th of that same reef:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> Thanks guys, here's another on the 4th of that same reef:


Really like the different colors of the water captured on that one.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*ALMS at Lime Rock*


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

NYC by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Eight Thirty (Jan 5, 2009)

Im a VERY amateur photographer. and use a 130$ digital camera.










Any tips would be nice.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

We don't have much to offer in terms of urban/street photography here in Santa Barbara. We do, however have some amazing seascapes...










.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

More Santa Barbara coast scenes, here a glimpse of Point Conception from the train:


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

Jon Shafer said:


> We don't have much to offer in terms of urban/street photography here in Santa Barbara. We do, however have some amazing seascapes...
> 
> .


I loved Santa Barbara when I visited...wished I stayed longer to take more pics of the seascapes.

Here's mine from behind the UCSB campus


Santa Barbara (UCSB) by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TL_617 said:


> I loved Santa Barbara when I visited...wished I stayed longer to take more pics of the seascapes.
> 
> Here's mine from behind the UCSB campus
> 
> ...


Nice. We call that spot "Depressions"...


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

A photo of an old bug. Pungo, Virginia Beach, VA.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

A Moment of Silence by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing. Nice pic!



Jon Shafer said:


> .


----------



## MontereyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

This is funny only because it didn't kill anyone. So typical, some dumbass who doesn't deserve to own a pickup truck got onto a 65 MPH highway without tying down his grill securely. He was a few hundreds yard up on the left shoulder with his hands on his head and a shocked facial expression. I should've pulled over and smacked him in the back of the head.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, that is amazing. Nice pic!


+1, Jon, Is that opposite the Wilcox Property (Douglas Family Preserve), looking towards Hendry's (Arroyo Burro)? I shared the photo with all my Santa Barbara family.


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

BMW 325is (E30)
Back Bay, North Carolina

Sony-A330
Shutter Speed:1/8 second
Aperture:F/29.0
Focal Length:26 mm
ISO Speed:400
Date Taken:Jul 21, 2011, 7:42:31 PM


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Yesterday's swimming hole on the South Fork of the Trinity River (Humboldt/Trinity Co. line):


----------



## Fsusucks (Nov 7, 2010)

Fairway and green to hole #3 at the Trump International Golf Club at Palos Verdes!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

"Pretty Little Bimmers, All in a Row"










.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunset at 35,000 Ft. by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Tkaczuk said:


> Washing the E30 last week.


I likey :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Not just one, but I thought a progression from part of our house reno would tell a better story.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Mt. St. Helens forest, after the blast (planted noble firs):


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

GarySL said:


> Mt. St. Helens forest, after the blast (planted noble firs):


man made? Or, nature?


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> man made? Or, nature?


The Mt St. Helens event , of course, was natural. These trees are a few of millions of Noble Fir about 30 years old, I suspect planted by Weyerhauser Timber Company after the blast.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

GarySL said:


> The Mt St. Helens event , of course, was natural. These trees are a few of millions of Noble Fir about 30 years old, I suspect planted by Weyerhauser Timber Company after the blast.


Of course, I drove through all the ash in that 1980 explosion on a road trip through Canada Banff Nat Park, Yellowstone, Crater Lake.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

California Condor, taken while paragliding outside Ventura last Sunday:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

My pictures as a MaxPreps photographer...

http://www.maxpreps.com/local/team/...alleryid=04047dfb-8943-40bb-b660-f13aeec1da61


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nikon D90 with AF-S 70-200mm f2.8 VRI


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Nikon D700 with AF-S 70-200mm f2.8 VRI, ISO 5000, 1/640 sec.


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

*Let sleeping dogs lie.*


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

BMW 2002


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Bumpass Hell, Lassen Volcanic National Park


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

On streets of San Diego....


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 13, 2011)

*.*

:rofl:


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Northern Wheatear, first Mendocino Co. record (11th record for California) 2 weeks ago:


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)




----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Flame Skipper


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

GarySL said:


> Flame Skipper


Cool shot, Gary!


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

Masha (a.k.a. Spuds)


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Newbie here, I'm a wildlife and nature photographer who focuses (no pun intended) on birds. Lots of great photos in this thread. Here is one of mine.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

^ Nice photo AD. I love Black-capped Chickadees & you captured the inquisitive & tame character of the species.


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

GarySL said:


> ^ Nice photo AD. I love Black-capped Chickadees & you captured the inquisitive & tame character of the species.


Thanks Gary, here's another one for you Male Cattle Egret in breeding plumage.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

^ Brilliant!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm not into birds, but the clarity is stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

*OBX Sunset*

Sunset on the sound side of the Outer Banks of NC. I took this one in July. I love the OBX.


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

Back Bay NC


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Sunset on Lake Opechee


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Hogwash...

Unfortunately it was too late to get these submitted to be considered but that second shot was very good. We should be publishing this special photo feature within the hour on the site.

Thanks,

Todd Shurtleff
Director of Photography

CBS MaxPreps Inc.
4080 Plaza Goldorado Circle, Suite A
Cameron Park, CA 95682

O: 800-329-7324 x5174 | F: 530-672-8559


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunrise at Watson Lake by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Grey Squirrel


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Peavine Trail Sunrise by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

West Loop panoramic November 2011 by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fledgling Osprey on the OBX.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Common Eider, 2nd California record, both in Del Norte County, this female has been in the Crescent City Harbor the past week:


----------



## Airedale1 (Nov 18, 2011)

GarySL said:


> Common Eider, 2nd California record, both in Del Norte County, this female has been in the Crescent City Harbor the past week:


Nice capture.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Airedale1 said:


> Nice capture.


Thanks AD. Not anywhere near your galaxy but adequate for rare bird documentation.


----------



## TL_617 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys, it's been awhile since my last post. here's something new i took


MIT Sailboat by GQjai, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

looks like a postcard.


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

GarySL said:


>


Nice one Gary!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DanielMX (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

West 6th by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Carquinez straight, seen from the Crockett Hills Regional Park, Crockett California


20130317-_MG_8214 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Yellow Ladder by Solidjake, on Flickr


----------



## Budders (Feb 18, 2013)

My 01 330ci and my uncles new 2013 328xi


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Said Tschüss to my GTI today. It was hard to see it go, but my X1 is on a boat headed this way and I need room in the garage. I had it for 2 and a half years with no trouble at all. I wish the new owner well, whoever that may be (Sold it at Carmax). 

IMG_3619 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ItsEd said:


> Said Tschüss to my GTI today. It was hard to see it go, but my X1 is on a boat headed this way and I need room in the garage. I had it for 2 and a half years with no trouble at all. I wish the new owner well, whoever that may be (Sold it at Carmax).


I hate saying goodbye...



I still don't know if I can muster up enough courage to part with my E36 M3 now that the new one has arrived...


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

^nice Jon, this way, I will find you easier to spot on the road, when I get down again. Congratulations, have they let you drive it yet?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Rolls Royce Trent 900 by Solidjake, on Flickr


----------



## Vapiano (Jan 26, 2013)

I got up this morning and felt like taking a few, I got into photography this past summer and fell in love with it. I seem to view everything through a lens now! The clarity and sharpness in some of the pictures in this thread are amazing! Wow! I hope to get better with time.


----------



## Dork Knight (May 5, 2012)

*South Carolina Low Country*

Outside of Walterboro, SC.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

The day of the next full moon (April 25) is the day I take a train to Santa Barbara to pick my new BMW :roundel:


20130323-AQ4E3104 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## René-Pierre (Mar 18, 2013)

This is why one gets a BMW X3 35i. The deep sea blue colour is just gorgeous against the white snow.


----------



## Vapiano (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Frustrated at Sea by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ItsEd said:


> The day of the next full moon (April 25) is the day I take a train to Santa Barbara to pick my new BMW


:supdude:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

PANSTARRS Failure by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Carl enjoys lazy Saturdays as much as I do

20130406-DSCF0233 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fuzzy by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It took me practically a whole month, but I finally hit 250 miles today.










.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

That is one sweet looking ride Jon. Great photo too!:thumbup:


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Dead End Wall by Solidjake, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice work Jake! I look forward to seeing you soon..

Another image of my new ride...


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

One more week and I can post new car pictures instead of birds!:drive:


20130331-AQ4E3802 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ItsEd said:


> One more week and I can post new car pictures instead of birds!:drive:


:thumbup:

What day can I expect you?


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> What day can I expect you?


Train is scheduled to arrive around 7pm on Thursday, but there is no guarantee there knowing Amtrak. Let's just say Friday morning. :thumbup:

And next time I take a drive through the Napa Valley, it WON'T be in my van! :tsk:

Spring grapes in Napa Valley

20130420-AQ4E4806 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Almost full moon over Napa Valley

20130420-AQ4E4799 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Lake Hennessy, Napa County California

20130420-AQ4E4804 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Fabulous composition, color, sharpness. Which glass Ed?


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> Fabulous composition, color, sharpness. Which glass Ed?


Thanks. 100-400L on the 1DIV. I'm bringing that combo along to check out the Zoo and beach in SB ***128526;


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Good morning everyone,
great thread, fantastic pics!

I shot this last year when I was deployed to Afghanistan...

Greets from Germany


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Max, sorry I haven't commented earlier, I've been out of town (buying a BMW) Nice shot :thumbup:


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Road trip completed

20130427-AQ4E5625 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

ItsEd said:


> Max, sorry I haven't commented earlier, I've been out of town (buying a BMW) Nice shot :thumbup:


Thx a lot, Ed!:thumbup:
Hoping that you've been successful.

Your pics are simply incredible.

Northern AFG


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

That picture says allot about the whole situation there...Great composition.

As well as buying a car in Santa Barbara, my buddy and I got to play tourist as well. Checked out their great little zoo. A beautiful park in a beautiful city! This lion looked like one of my cats at dinner time scaled up by about 1000 


20130426-AQ4E5428 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hawaiian Sunrise Test by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fossil Creek by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mirror by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## swknt_2000 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Yikes! I hope that wasn't yours :yikes:


----------



## swknt_2000 (Jun 13, 2006)

It wasn't mine, I was just driving by and had my camera with me.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Pacific Coast Highway, Marin County California. A nice road to test out a new BMW on. 

20130429-IMG_6573 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

From Fort Baker on the Marin County side of the bridge. 

20130504-AQ4E5884 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

And one with new X

20130504-AQ4E5904 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

For Mother's Day

20130510-AQ4E6430 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Cologne Cathedral, Germany


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^ Great photo! 

I climbed to the top of that cathedral a long time ago. I wish I had a DSLR or at least had a camera of some sort back in the day.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Shooting the Milky Way by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Shadow Runner by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^Nice one!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> ^^^Nice one!


Thanks.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

IMG_8272 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

@ chicagofan + ItsEd:
Just can say: "WOW!!!":wow:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> IMG_8272 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Awesome!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Grand Canyon At Night by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Been away for a bit, thanks guys, and a big WOW to the Grand Canyon shot :thumbup:

I was at the San Diego Safari Park trying to make my autofocus lock onto a 65 mph cheetah!

20130517-AQ4E7898 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> Been away for a bit, thanks guys, and a big WOW to the Grand Canyon shot :thumbup:
> 
> I was at the San Diego Safari Park trying to make my autofocus lock onto a 65 mph cheetah!
> 
> 20130517-AQ4E7898 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Nice one! I'm sure any camera/lens would have some issues locking on to that guy!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Navajo Point Milky Way by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

chicagofan00 said:


> Nice one! I'm sure any camera/lens would have some issues locking on to that guy!


Yeah, she was much easier to shoot after her run sharing a moment with her trainer. 

20130517-_MG_7045 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


20130517-IMG_7002 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

my new e46///M3 && me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Mid air dinner hand-off to feed hungry chicks

20130525-AQ4E8119 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> Mid air dinner hand-off to feed hungry chicks
> 
> 20130525-AQ4E8119 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Awesome capture!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Navajo Point Delight by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Das Homeland*

Given the Germanic heritage of our cars, I thought my first offering in this forum would be appropriate to come from Germany.

Burg Metternich rises in the foreground on this classic S-bend in the Mosel above Beilstein Germany. This castle was destroyed by the French in 1688. I visited this ruin high above the Mosel River on a glorious June afternoon during the world cup in 2010. My memories here include hearing a roar from the town down below and across the river as Germany scored a goal on England in a match the Germans would go on to win 4-1. Being in Germany during the world cup demonstrated that nations true love of football. Enjoy! More of my work can be seen at www.pbase.com\vonmayr. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

@Robert: awesome pics on your HP (love the 'Germany' Gallery)

*"7 feet under"*


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Rainy Days Sunset Over NYC by Solidjake, on Flickr


----------



## I-MAN (Apr 23, 2013)

Playa Santa Puerto Rico !

Sent from my C5170 using Bimmer App


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Keep them coming guys! I wish more pics were posted here.

Monterey Aquarium. They should totally play Pink Floyd's "Echos" in this exhibit!


IMG_1566 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

ItsEd said:


> (...) I wish more pics were posted here.


"Your wish is my command!"

Mazar-e-Sharif, Afghanistan (November 2012)


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Epic South Dakota Sunrise*

I know what you are thinking - South Dakota? Yes, it is true, there is much scenic beauty in this state. A couple of days ago there was an epic sunrise at the Eastern end of the Badlands National Park that it was my privilege to witness and record. Hope you all enjoy!










How do you guys post in big versions of the images? I am missing some step somewhere. Sorry.


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

This old Bugatti! <3








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Mt. Rainier by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Pike Place by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Milky Way Over Cathedral Rock by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chasing The Milky Way by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

I love your night shots! Very cool.


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

My engagement photo.. . & my bimmer is going to be a part of my wedding 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

"Supermoon" rising over my back fence

20130622-IMG_7794 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Super Moon Over Tempe Pedestrian Bridge by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> "Supermoon" rising over my back fence
> 
> 20130622-IMG_7794 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Nice one! :thumbup:


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

chicagofan00 said:


> Nice one! :thumbup:


Thank you very much! 

Here is a more "standard" shot from the night before. I did a 500 mile drive on Saturday and couldn't make myself stay up, and the clouds were rolling in anyhow. A little too much heat and pollution in the atmosphere to get a really clear shot. I have better luck with winter super moons.


20130621-AQ4E8962 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Space Needle Blue Hour [Explored] by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Broken Sunset by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Taking A Plunge Into Hoh River by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Left Behind by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

20130706-IMG_8305 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

holy spiderweb Spiderman 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Eastern Sierras

20130704-IMG_7967 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> Eastern Sierras
> 
> 20130704-IMG_7967 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Fantastic B&W image! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Rainier Whisper by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sky Harbor - Day to Dusk by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

20130703-_MG_7553 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Keepittrill (Jun 5, 2013)

chicagofan00 said:


> Sky Harbor - Day to Dusk by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


BEAUTIFUL picture. That's my
airport<3

Here's my snapshot, everyone:








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## e46chick (May 25, 2013)

Keepittrill said:


> BEAUTIFUL picture. That's my
> airport<3
> 
> Here's my snapshot, everyone:
> ...


:rflmao: srsly

Sent from my SCH-I535 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Early morning...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tempe Town Lake Sunset by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Osprey

20130719-_MG_8065 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sunset At South Mountain Community College by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## daders (Jul 28, 2011)

A Texas sunset. Thought I saw a BMW in the clouds, j/k!! ;-)
View attachment 389170


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Storm by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ItsEd said:


> Storm by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Awesome shot! :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Chocolate Falls by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

20130803-_DSC0282 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Lassen Volcanic National Park: Sulphur Works

Sulphur Works by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Tkaczuk (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lipan Point Sunset by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

A Flagstaff Morning by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The Road To Miscues by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Getting Jacked! by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## al. (Apr 15, 2013)

Space shuttle Discovery


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Down by the river Rhine


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Young male great horned owl 2 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

E.T. Phone Home by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

From Sunday's race at Spa-Francorchamps:










@F1photog


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Harvest time in Napa 

Geyserville Grapes by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Late Blue Hour


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Survivor Tree - 9/11 Memorial by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)

new eastern span of the sf bay bridge taken from treasure island


----------



## 17aangelaa07 (Sep 20, 2013)

*sunset*

It preens me while I do photography.

 java


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Harvest Moon 2013

Harvest Moon 2013 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Harvest in Germany...


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

America's Cup!

Team Oracle by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## WhiteFury (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Golden Gate Bridge from Horseshoe Bay


----------



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)

W Hotel - Barcelona Spain


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

From a recent trip in the Bimmer

Monitor Pass Historical Marker by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Raptor by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^Very cool


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Ole hometown...


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

*Dairy Barn, Ft. Mill, SC*

First I have to say, there are some AMAZING photos in this thread! Great job guys!

Here is my contribution for today.


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

From yesterday


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Last Thanksgiving at Portland Headlight.


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

gorgeous pic!


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks,
Feel free to look over some of my stuff here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mik3ymomo/
- Mike


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

From today


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Its quiet in here. Let see some daily submissions guys!


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Rented a 500mm zoom this weekend.

Quarter moon by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

ItsEd said:


> Rented a 500mm zoom this weekend.
> 
> Quarter moon by lennycarl08, on Flickr


Love moon shots. I need a teleconverter to double my 300mm to even crop to get a shot like this.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Mik3ymomo said:


> Love moon shots. I need a teleconverter to double my 300mm to even crop to get a shot like this.


Yeah I normally use my 400 and still have to crop way down. Amazing the difference a 10K lens will make (hence the rental) along with a TC. The moon nearly filled my viewfinder!

Here's one from today using the 500 plus a 1.4TC. (700mm)

Merced NWR by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## shazi00 (Sep 18, 2013)

Montauk NY from this past summer. No retouching.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

...............................


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

From the track yesterday

__
https://flic.kr/p/hrDx9K


----------



## JoshLe36 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Camden Yards*

Really miss baseball season[/SIZE]


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Citizens Bank Park


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

The elks club by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## JoshLe36 (Jul 1, 2013)

Always gotta love an E30

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JoshLe36 (Jul 1, 2013)

*interior*

Inside the M5


----------



## swknt_2000 (Jun 13, 2006)

View attachment 408371


Sent from my Nexus 5 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## buylongterm (Apr 11, 2013)

*Space Needle (CN Tower) Toronto, Canada*


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Oil painting...


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

This time of year means cookies!

Midnight Snack by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Monument of Kaiser Wilhelm I, above Porta Westfalica, Germany - November 2013


----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

The Definition of Sleek by ddk632, on Flickr


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Reflection of Speed and Art by ddk632, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Christmas market


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Bull Elk by Sir Francis DrakeBlvd by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## ddk632 (Aug 19, 2006)

Panigale at Dusk by ddk632, on Flickr


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

*Sheraton Rio - Baha*

My hotel room view... sorry for the quality... I-phone...


----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

X1 on the way to Tahoe by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted anything in here. There's been some great shots added to this thread!


Willis Tower Sunrise by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Danbo & The DJI Phantom 2 Vision by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Dromey (Nov 29, 2013)

After taking a beginning photo class at my high school and learning the basics.
I don't consider myself a great photographer (and most of you will agree :dunno but I enjoy it, and I know I'll progress the more I do it.

This is Scott Shepard, the lead singer/guitarist from a local Provo, UT band called Book on Tapeworm.


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*M6*


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)

Took this pic of My bucket


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

New Tamron 150-600mm zoom(Canon mount)

Tamron test 20 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

:thumbup:



ddk632 said:


> Panigale at Dusk by ddk632, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Watchful Eye by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## KevinC (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

363ny said:


>


Sexy! Look at that glossy shine!


----------



## bluecherry (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome photos. I got here some car photos. All epic cars we all wish to have. Check this out: http://hyperwicked.com/photo-20-epic-cars-we-all-wish-to-have-see-inside/


----------



## tmvE39/E53/Z32 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Grabbed this on my walk ...








[/url]
flying by shrp11, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

__
https://flic.kr/p/k5J3Lf


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Just in time...


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

FIA said:


> :thumbup:


These bikes are a work of art! :thumbup:


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

SilverEfex Kestrel by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Sacramento Wildlife Refuge by lennycarl08, on Flickr

Accidentally posted the first pic twice and can't delete, so here is another.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

B&W Sedona Bokeh by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## LaCrosse540i6 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/n86KGo


__
https://flic.kr/p/n86KGo
 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/n3vwLX


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Icefields in Rocky Mountains


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nt4wQA


__
https://flic.kr/p/nt4wQA
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nxLzL8


__
https://flic.kr/p/nxLzL8
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nfQ76r


__
https://flic.kr/p/nfQ76r
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

E92 under the Solar Panels

__
https://flic.kr/p/mXNbcB


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

^^^^^^^ Mike - that is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

363ny said:


> ^^^^^^^ Mike - that is fantastic!!!!


:beerchug: cheers


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

363ny said:


>





Mik3ymomo said:


> E92 under the Solar Panels
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/mXNbcB


Awesome shots!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/njkuji


__
https://flic.kr/p/njkuji
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Sierra fence lizard at Glacier Point

__
https://flic.kr/p/nnPWHu


__
https://flic.kr/p/nnPWHu
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*The Porsche 918 Spyder*

chicagofan00 - thanks! That is some fine exposure work on your Fire At Peralta Trail Head shot.

The Porsche 918 as seen at the NYIAS


__
https://flic.kr/p/nEEVUL


__
https://flic.kr/p/nEEVUL
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## LaCrosse540i6 (Apr 8, 2009)

A photo I took of my friend's 1972 Yamaha XS650 bobber.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nETMSz


__
https://flic.kr/p/nETMSz
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Watching you...


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

__
 https://flic.kr/p/nLSGLZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/nLSGLZ


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nM2HZN


__
https://flic.kr/p/nM2HZN


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/ny7o6w


__
https://flic.kr/p/ny7o6w


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## salesman (Oct 13, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nS2pfc


__
https://flic.kr/p/nS2pfc
 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nSXt1B


__
https://flic.kr/p/nSXt1B
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunset at the Baltic Sea, Germany


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nD9ZHM


__
https://flic.kr/p/nD9ZHM
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

B-17G Nine O Nine by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nBqDZZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/nBqDZZ


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Vespertine water reflections


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

R32 Skyline GT-R by mik3ymomo, on Flickr


----------



## bmw1bmw (Jun 11, 2014)

Mik3ymomo said:


> R32 Skyline GT-R by mik3ymomo, on Flickr


Great pic!


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/oimkFP


__
https://flic.kr/p/oimkFP
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

^^^^^
Das cool !!!!!


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Like the Space Shuttle shot.

__
https://flic.kr/p/odCaqM


__
https://flic.kr/p/odCaqM


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

"Supermoon" 07-12-2014


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Mad Max.
That shot was a perfect opportunity to use software and technique to make it work.
One way is with 2 shots. First shot exposed for the moon (way under expose, yours is over exposed for the moon)
Second shot expose for the car. Yours is under exposed. Use layer masks in photoshop to brush the correctly exposed shot of the moon into the correctly exposed shots of the car.

Or if you are not good in photoshop or don't have the software you can underexpose for the moon and light paint/strobe the car.
PM me if you need a better explanation of what that is.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Michael,
thanks for your comment and your PM:thumbup:!

Regards
MM


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/okaby9


__
https://flic.kr/p/okaby9
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## bmw1bmw (Jun 11, 2014)

ItsEd said:


> Sierra fence lizard at Glacier Point
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nnPWHu
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*On Sky Line Drive in Shenandoah National Park*


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*A Bücker Bü-133C Jungmeister being chased by a De Havilland-Canada DHC-1A Chipmunk*


----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Track day with friends.

__
https://flic.kr/p/oc1ue9


__
https://flic.kr/p/oc1ue9


----------



## Parise2713 (Jul 27, 2014)

Not as creative as everyone else's but, I'm new so I wanted to get a picture out there.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Day at the track.


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/ogETJK

Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## jcaldazosa (Sep 13, 2012)

*328i xDrive 2009 w/Remus Quad Tip Exhaust*


----------



## jcaldazosa (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Mik3ymomo (Oct 15, 2013)

Honda- The Power of Dreams

__
https://flic.kr/p/oDUueW


__
https://flic.kr/p/oDUueW


----------



## e34_spangler (Oct 12, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/oyNBGf


__
https://flic.kr/p/oyNBGf
 by dylanspangler, on Flickr
More shots from Bimmerfest can be found here.​


----------



## Leenacoupe (Jun 24, 2014)

took this at EOS Showcase Aug 2nd in Las Vegas


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

"Baltic Seal"


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pm8eor


__
https://flic.kr/p/pm8eor
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## REINER77 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## E36AlpineW (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally got her running again.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/pvQmfR


__
https://flic.kr/p/pvQmfR
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/peZmpB


__
https://flic.kr/p/peZmpB
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*UDE - Citi Field*


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjzA2M


__
https://flic.kr/p/pjzA2M
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

"Shriek If You Can!"


----------



## cokeski (Oct 13, 2014)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*Alpina B7*


__
https://flic.kr/p/poPsyS


__
https://flic.kr/p/poPsyS
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Full Moon over Lake George*


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

my 2011 535xi M sport on 20 oem wheels

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/puxn4r


__
https://flic.kr/p/puxn4r
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## sf_loft (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*F430*


__
https://flic.kr/p/oiebjj


__
https://flic.kr/p/oiebjj
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/q5Kjuf


__
https://flic.kr/p/q5Kjuf
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

Today... 'Last blowball in November'


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qbGkyn


__
https://flic.kr/p/qbGkyn
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## reyrocha13 (Jun 13, 2014)

My 2011 528i


----------



## kingchorizo (Nov 20, 2014)

:angel: eyes.


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qeqwx3


__
https://flic.kr/p/qeqwx3
 by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## cokeski (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

*2 passions of mine*

If BMW is the ultimate driving machine, Malibu is the ultimate driving tow boat.


----------



## rimsinc617 (Oct 22, 2014)

stonex1 said:


> If BMW is the ultimate driving machine, Malibu is the ultimate driving tow boat.


looks like fun


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

__
https://flic.kr/p/qnGTnj


__
https://flic.kr/p/qnGTnj
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Jumping dolphin in Pine Island Sound off Captiva Island Florida*


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Le Maori Restaurant
Nice, France
European Delivery


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/phjDs3


__
https://flic.kr/p/phjDs3
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## tmvE39/E53/Z32 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Children playing on the beach at sunset*








\

Captiva Island Florida


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

:eeps:


__
https://flic.kr/p/qQqnns


__
https://flic.kr/p/qQqnns
 by Phoenix Rising Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*Expidition Everest*


__
https://flic.kr/p/qyAGj3


__
https://flic.kr/p/qyAGj3
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*Pan American Airways - The Clipper*


__
https://flic.kr/p/o4bGbR


__
https://flic.kr/p/o4bGbR
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr

First flown in late 1938, the Boeing 307 was the first airliner with a pressurized fuselage. It could carry 33 passengers in great comfort and cruise at 20,000 feet, while maintaining a cabin pressure of 8,000 feet. This enabled the Stratoliner to fly above most bad weather, thereby providing a faster and smoother ride.

The Stratoliner incorporated the wings, tail, and engines of the Boeing B-17C bomber. The wide fuselage was fitted with sleeper berths and reclining seats. Ten Stratoliners were built. The prototype was lost in an accident, but five were delivered to TWA and three were purchased by Pan American Airways. TWA owner Howard Hughes purchased a heavily modified version for his personal use. The airplane displayed here was flown by Pan American as the Clipper Flying Cloud. Boeing restored it in 2001


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Approaching shot.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Galapagos Islands.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Leningrad Cowboys* - a perfect fake...


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

North coast of Cuba flying into Miami.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

2006 E66 750Li US


----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

Aqua Building, Chicago, September, 2014.


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Snade said:


> Aqua Building, Chicago, September, 2014.


Looks like the biggest clogged catalytic converter in the world.


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

__
https://flic.kr/p/rnXyK7


__
https://flic.kr/p/rnXyK7
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr.

Pininfarina absolutely killed it on the design of this car. IMHO she is still one of the best looking cars, 30 years later.


----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

The Aqua Building, Chicago.



quasimodem said:


> Looks like the biggest clogged catalytic converter in the world.


Smile. To each their own perspective. 

The building design and the architect are widely liked and appreciated.

The Chicago architect (Jeanne Gang) is one of the hottest architects in the world right now, with new projects in China, NYC and Miami.

Here is her Miami project (wildly creative and cool, IMHO)

http://studiogang.net/news/updates/2014/11/miami-residences

Cheers,

Snade


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Snade said:


> The Aqua Building, Chicago.
> 
> Smile. To each their own perspective.
> 
> ...


Now the Miami building is a cool building.

I am sure she did better than I could have done trying to make a building look like water. But it is sort of an impossible task, IMHO. Sort of like if Panama hired the best General in the world and told him to conquer the USA. If the general fails, it wouldn't mean he is not the best general in the world -- it is an impossible task.


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*Porsche 911 GT3 RS*


__
https://flic.kr/p/snnr96


__
https://flic.kr/p/snnr96
 by Jeff_B., on Flickr


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Kaiser-Wilhelm-Monument/North Rhine-Westphalia,Germany*


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Baltic Sea, Germany (05-24-2015)*


----------



## EO_BMW (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAqq11HYMsk


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*The ravages of time*


----------



## EO_BMW (Jun 11, 2015)

*Don't be afraid*


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Summer in the City*


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Mad Max Blue said:


> *Summer in the City*


Strasse?


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

quasimodem said:


> Strasse?


traffic-calmed...


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

Mad Max Blue said:


> This is the Minden Museum of History, Cultural Studies and Folklore ('Mindener Museum für Geschichte, Landes- und Volkskunde) in the north-east of North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany. The exhibits are in a Weser Renaissance style row of patrician houses. The attached Coffee Museum (Kaffee-Museum) focuses on the 100-year-old coffee producer, Melitta.
> Here are some more information:


Wow, a coffee museum. I am there....

If you like coffee, here is some trivia about Peets and Starbucks.

Peets started in Berkeley, CA (my neighbor used to go to it when he lived there). One of Peets employees moved to Seattle and set up a coffee shop based on Peets model, and called it Starbucks. For the first year, Starbucks got all their beans from Peets. In the meantime Peets expanded in the Bay Area, but not nearly as much as Starbucks expanded over the US. So the former Peets employee was rich. Peet sold the coffee chain to somebody, and then the former Peets employee bought it and has expanded Peets greatly. So, I believe, the current owner of Peets is one of the founders of Starbucks.

Now that may not be all correct, but I believe that is roughly what happened.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*End of October...*


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Foggy riverscape...*


----------



## heySkippy (Aug 2, 2015)

I was out taking pictures of baby alligators and heard Sand Hill Cranes (they're REALLY LOUD!!!), turned around and caught a pair coming in for a landing.


----------



## heySkippy (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh, and gator babies! Soooo cute!


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*Autumn*


----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

Lake Lucerne, Switzerland. Vacation photo from September, 2015. View from our hotel in Weggis, Switzerland.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

363ny said:


> "The view from Perkins Memorial Tower"


Spectacular... and a marvelous picture, like always :thumbup:!

*Volkswagen Phaeton 2015*


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*The Lincoln Family Home at Hildene with the obligatory Franklin Roadster*

^ Mad Max Blue - thank you for the kind words. I am big fan of your photography!


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Christmas market in town*


----------



## DjD-X5 (Nov 4, 2015)

*1969 Camaro Convertible*


----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

*Christmas Boat Parade - Juno Beach, Florida*

Annual boat parade on the intercoastal near Juno Beach, Florida.


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*BMW M3 Safety Car @ BMW UDE - Dallas TX*

>


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

We light painted the Vossen S8 last month.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

please delete


----------



## DjD-X5 (Nov 4, 2015)

Rodeo Beach Sunset at Low Tide


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*Ferrari 512 TR*


----------



## E39M5E46M3 (Apr 25, 2015)

04' 530i


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

*1964 Morgan Plus 4*


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

looks like it could use some shine. :thumbs:


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

bblackmond - Thank you for the kind words above!


__
https://flic.kr/p/Nh2fRn


__
https://flic.kr/p/Nh2fRn
 by Jeff Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## BlackStorm* (Jul 1, 2014)

Getting around Lake Mary, FL


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

Sunset at Marathon Key, Florida.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## E39M5E46M3 (Apr 25, 2015)

My car at the entrance to Norris Dam State Park. Norris, Tennessee


----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

IMHO, the best looking car at the recent Palm Beach Cars and Coffee was this McLaren.

Very elegant lines and has a light, uncomplicated look and great color and wheels.










Cheers,

Snade


----------



## BlackStorm* (Jul 1, 2014)

Snade said:


> IMHO, the best looking car at the recent Palm Beach Cars and Coffee was this McLaren.
> 
> Very elegant lines and has a light, uncomplicated look and great color and wheels.
> 
> ...


I was there Snade. I enjoyed this one the most


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Stevesalpine (Sep 23, 2011)

*daily*

She cleans up very nicely for a 18 year old car


----------



## bee-em-dougle-u (Jul 2, 2013)

161K miles and still going strong!


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Cooling off.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Greetings from Germany*


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

St. Raphael Marina Limassol, Cyprus.
Right now.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Flic Flac - The Modern Art of Circus*


----------



## MindFusion FX (Sep 8, 2014)

Interior of my 2017 G30


----------



## 363ny (Nov 12, 2013)

^^^^^^ Excellent! Very well done.


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*"German Corner", Koblenz*


----------



## MindFusion FX (Sep 8, 2014)

Griffith Observatory in LA.


----------



## MindFusion FX (Sep 8, 2014)

here's one from today


----------



## BloodyPenguin (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## macrorain (May 4, 2017)

HDR short of my newly detailed F30 330e with a fresh set of BBS CH 19" mounted


----------



## 07BMW750i (Aug 3, 2017)

M760i Interior


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Baltic Sea, Germany, 9_3*


----------



## AKBMWX5 (Aug 25, 2017)

Sunset in Ketchikan, Alaska.


----------



## ADS-UK (Sep 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Gmoney El Nene (Oct 14, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## G11T11 (Dec 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ADS-UK (Sep 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Snade (Apr 21, 2015)

Juno Beach Pier at sunrise, Juno Beach, Florida.


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*The "Fischerstadt" (fishermens town) in Minden, Westphalia (Germany)*


----------



## LRW70 (Oct 13, 2016)

My photo of the day!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## LRW70 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## 640ijims (Sep 14, 2015)

6/5/2019








Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Mad Max Blue (Sep 22, 2010)

*Norway, Geiranger June 2019*


----------



## Megagixx (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

25 anniversary edition outside the shop the other day.


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

Wings & Wheels, Upland Ca.


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

Flying under the radar...


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## nowski (May 8, 2016)

Now here's a grocery getter, hold on...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ The infamous!


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

At our local main dealer. There are 2 almost identical. Apparently with less than a 5K.... One near delivery miles. Story is this dealer bought the last remaining 6 from Germany in the early 80's and kept the two.






























Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanguard8 (11 mo ago)

nt


----------



## Amarcord (24 d ago)

Great shot. Somehow it's not an easy task for me to pick the right area for Chicago skyline, and I don't crop well...


----------

